# another scooter boo boo



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

Ugh man, not again. first he had a bleeding claw, and now he has a bleeding beak. He's not bleeding badly but when he agravates it, the beak bleeds a couple of drops then stops and proceeds to scab up a bit. The problem is if he pecks at something like a tray of seeds, it starts to bleed again. he's gently nibbled some seeds and peanuts from my hand and it wasn't so much a problem. what can i do to help this heal/get it to heal better? its almost like when you break a nail. . .his beak seems to have a crack in it in the middle like a bent fingernail. i have no idea how he did it but he sure has had his share of emergencies.

any suggestions?

i made a vet appt.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Do you know how he got the injury? 

If it is not too close to the nostrils and once it stops bleeding, you can gently cut a small piece of medical tape (the kind that sticks but comes off easy without pulling anything underneath)

Have someone hold him and make sure the crack isn't open, holding it in place, and gently apply the tape. 

I'm glad you have an appointment with the vet.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

i have No idea how he got it, i just saw tiny little drops of blood in the bottom of his cage last night. its right in the middle, not near the nostrils. when its not so tender (it keeps bleeding if bumped) i will look into securing the beak in place so it can finish healing.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I would do some sluething, like a detective, and try to determine what caused the crack. If he was in his cage, he might have run into something you might want to get rid of the source causing his injury. If he was free flying it will be harder to determine, unless you find the blood on the wall or object that he may have run into.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

doesn't look like it was in his cage, it could've been while flying when he was out last night he had a lot of energy. the poor thing can't eat seeds right now and i dont want to touch his beak and try to feed him with a dropper because it will bleed and worsen the condition. ill try to feed him tomorrow but soon im going to the vet so if he's not better by then they'll fix us up.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

badbird said:


> doesn't look like it was in his cage, it could've been while flying when he was out last night he had a lot of energy.


*This may seem silly, but I'm wondering if he has limited vision at night and that is why he is running into things. You may need to limit his flying to day time. I wouldn't take any more chances allowing him to fly if it isn't bright. 

My pigeons don't have as clear a vision at night as they do in the day time.

*


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I too am sorry that Scooter got another injury. Let us know how he is doing when you two get back from the vet.

Allowing a pigeon free flight indoors can be a hazard.I usually allow Tooter flight time in a spare bedroom that is free of plants, nick-nacks and wall hangings. We can never be too careful. They do need at least a couple of hours of flight time opprtunity to stretch their wings and keep their skills up to speed, so we need to watch over them, or check in on them when allowed to venture out if kept indoors. 

Here is a link that has been here before on one *birdbroofing* a house or room. It is probably impracticle to do the entire house, and we must especially be cautious(or better yet have off limits!) in the kitchen.
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/birdproofing.htm


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Until his beak can heal, could you give him an inch or more of seed in a deep dish, so he can eat, but his pecks don't collide with anything solid?


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

TerriB said:


> Until his beak can heal, could you give him an inch or more of seed in a deep dish, so he can eat, but his pecks don't collide with anything solid?


 

his dish is completely full but he wont touch it. ill give him time. he hasn't eaten since yesterday, unless he ate when i wasn't looking. but yeah ill make sure it stays full.

he is doing well. poor little bugger.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> *This may seem silly, but I'm wondering if he has limited vision at night and that is why he is running into things. You may need to limit his flying to day time. I wouldn't take any more chances allowing him to fly if it isn't bright.
> 
> My pigeons don't have as clear a vision at night as they do in the day time.
> 
> *



i dont let him fly at night  its cage time when its lights off


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

there's not much for him to run into in here but I have a theory involving his cage. some times he wants to go back in his cage and he flies pretty briskly towards it and jumps in. i'm thinking some where along his entrance or attempted entrance he bumped it on the cage.


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

i havent seen this mentioned on this site yet... but...

super glue was first invented as an alternative to stitches. (here is one page i found in a quick search for those sceptics http://www.fensende.com/Users/swnymph/refs/glue.html) there is a product out now that i assume is similiar but i havent bought it. it is called liquid bandaid. 

anyhow i use non-toxic super glue whenever i have a sore that a traditional bandaid isnt sufficent. i have also used it on a pigeon that got a small hole in his crop. 

i dont know the extent of the crack. but your discription reminded me of this idea. personally if i could i would go the vet route. but this is always an option.

Symbro 

(ps it works wonders on peeling cuticles  )


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

badbird said:


> doesn't look like it was in his cage, it could've been while flying when he was out *last night* he had a lot of energy.



*You said it yourself, please re-read your post. Please don't let Scooter fly out in any kind of subdued light, and not while his beak is on the mend.*


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Badbird

TAKE SCOOTER TO THE VET, PLEASE. To me, this is one of those times you don't try to fix it yourself, particularly if he has not eaten since yesterday. If the beak is cracked, he could hit something and completely pull it off. Don't mess around with this.

Maggie


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> *You said it yourself, please re-read your post. Please don't let Scooter fly out in any kind of subdued light, and not while his beak is on the mend.*


yes but i did have All of the house lights on


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Badbird
> 
> TAKE SCOOTER TO THE VET, PLEASE. To me, this is one of those times you don't try to fix it yourself, particularly if he has not eaten since yesterday. If the beak is cracked, he could hit something and completely pull it off. Don't mess around with this.
> 
> Maggie




the vets sez.......... he has a clean "bill" of health, pun intended. it was a small deep scratch or something and its actually pretty much done being healed. scooter ate some seed and water, yay!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Whew!*

Scooter sure lucked out! Great news!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Badbird, Yay is right. Thanks for taking him. Glad it was minor. You just never know.

Maggie


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

they said not to let him out to fly around and thats just what i'm doing. its almost done healing but if he ran into something he could agitate it and hurt him self again. i dont want him to bleed anymore. i also am careful about him biting me or pecking at all because if he got a hold of my finger i dont want it to crack or anything again. so he's going to be in some intensive care by me.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

scooter is the same old pigeon again. his beak is apparently pretty much normal now. but i'm still taking precautions.

he is pecking again and has been eating normally and drinking. poop is fine.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Glad to know Scooter's beak is healing so well and that is he on the road to recovering!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, glad to hear that Scooter is getting all healed up, feeling better and eating.
Regards
Alaska


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

i never realized that pigeons beaks grow like fingernails until now. the part that had the crack is getting further away from his head and getting closer to the end of his beak. interesting.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Badbird, that is good news. I don't know how long it will take to completely grow out but when it does he will be good as new.

Maggie


----------

